# What's your exercise routine?



## Jessica (May 24, 2006)

How do you mix cardio and weight training?  What's your routine?  Do you add in a little salsa or swing dancing to the mix?  I would love to hear some of your ideas to make exercising fun and interesting. Do you have any exercise tips that have worked out well for you?


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2006)

Cardio + weights, five days a week (though I admit to slacking on the weights here lately, I pinched a nerve in my shoulder a bit back and haven't fully swung back into things), and since summer is here I also do laps in the pool.
To keep the cardio interesting I get a new DVD from blockbuster and put it in the player while I'm walking and watch it through out the week. I can usually make one movie (I have to have NEVER seen the movie though because if I've seen it I get boreeeeeddddd) last almost all week long...
To keep the weights interesting I listen to my ipod.
I'm thinking about starting rock climbing to do something a bit different, but I haven't committed myself to that yet, and when I do I KNOW it's going to kick my butt. :/


----------



## Wattage (May 24, 2006)

I opt for six days of cardio, with four days of weight training and core strengthening.

In my cardio routine, I alternate with high intensity, short cardio sessions 2x a week, mixed with 4x weekly long and slow cardio. I am a runner so most of my cardio consists of running. I always do a 10 minute warm-up on the stair master. Sometimes when I am feeling like a change, I will swap running for the upright bike - though this isn't often.

For weights, I alternate days - one day I do upper body, the next I do lower. That way I only end up working my muscle groups with weights 2x/week. I do abs and back every time I do weights.

I do other activities, such as hiking in the summer and a lot of skiing in the winter. I adjust my routine accordingly. I train my lower body a lot harder pre-ski season to ensure I am ready to ski my butt off and avoid injuries!


----------



## Jessica (May 24, 2006)

Oh, I LOVE the great ideas!!!!  It's official, I simply must get back into the routine of working out again...the weight is showing in my face (and butt and thighs and belly).

I would love to hear some more great ideas to keep it interesting!


----------



## zwfan (May 25, 2006)

Cardio + weights, 4 days a week
i hope i can be in gym 5 days a week later
lol


----------



## Tyester (May 25, 2006)

Cardio 3/4 times a week
Wieghts 4 times a week... Only mixing 1 day of wieght training with cardio.

Without fail, rain, sleet, snow, shine, or even injury.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2006)

Cardio 3-4 times per week and abs/weights 3 times per week. 

I do cardio at least 3 times per week.  Usually doing one extra day where it is cardio and weights.  I run or do elliptical for cardio.  Usually 1 hour.  I hate the bike.  It bores me to tears and makes my ass numb!  I am going to take a spinning class soon, though.  I am sure the stimulus of the class environment will make it more fun.  I am also going to incorporate some other classes to prevent boredom and to give my body different challenges.  I am planning on yoga, pilates and those f**king aerobic classes that I am ridiculously uncoordinated at.  Seriously, it is sad.  I am a danger to myself and others in those classes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I had access to a pool, I would love to swim. 

Weight days are rotated between upper and lower body.  Mixing between free weights and machines.

I always take Sunday off to give my body a day to rest/recover.


----------



## lovalotz (May 30, 2006)

every other day (seeing as how I shower on those days) I do most of my weekly excercise. I run on my treadmill for about 20minutes then a 30 minute jog/brisk walk to cool down and get out the lactic acids in my body. After I take a 10minute stretch. On the other days, I do ten minutes of excercise every hour to avoid tons of sweat. Sometimes I do about 20 min of ddr (lol) or hoola-hooping =)


----------



## Tyester (May 31, 2006)

It's nice to see there are girls who aren't afraid of wieght training.


----------



## Glow (Jun 23, 2006)

I lift weights monday.
I go on my trampoline for 20-40 minutes tuesday
I break wednesday
I have an intense field hockey practise on thursday
I lift weights friday
I have field hockey games saturdays
I break sunday.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 26, 2006)

........


----------



## Tyester (Jun 26, 2006)

New routine started today(6-day split)... For the next 2 weeks, as it goes:
Monday/Thurs
Incline Bench
Dumbbell Fly
Cable Crossovers
Barbell Shoulder Press
Dumbbell Lateral Raise
Bent lateral raises
Barbell shrugs
Close-grip bench press
Skullcrushers
Tricep pushdowns

Tuesday/Friday
Squats(and since I don't have a leg press machine, I do various stances about 8-10 sets)
Leg Extensions
Deadlifts
Leg Curls
Standing Calf Raises
1-foot calf raises
Leg raises

Weds/Saturday
Pullups
1-arm dumbbell rows
Straight-arm pushdowns
Barbell curls
Preacher curls
Concentration curls
Crunches

And thanks to the cable crossovers today, I think I strained/pulled/tore my right bicep. Whoa is me.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_And thanks to the cable crossovers today, I think I strained/pulled/tore my right bicep. Whoa is me._

 
Ouch!! Careful there!

I must admit I am loving cable exercises right now. I was on a major plateau with my triceps and cable exercises fixed that fine and dandy!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 27, 2006)

Boooo im in a slump... but when i use to work out i did 30-45 min of cardio mon-fri,  And i did muscle toning 3-4 times a week.  Thats about it.

Now i need some type of motivation to get back on my tradmill b/c im telling ya its collection dust.  And maybe a new healthy eating plan.  Every since I quit my Job ive been feeling kinda bumish


----------



## Wattage (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Boooo im in a slump... but when i use to work out i did 30-45 min of cardio mon-fri,  And i did muscle toning 3-4 times a week.  Thats about it.

Now i need some type of motivation to get back on my tradmill b/c im telling ya its collection dust.  And maybe a new healthy eating plan.  Every since I quit my Job ive been feeling kinda bumish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try moving the treadmill infront of the TV? 

Even 20 mins a day will help get your motivation up again!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Try moving the treadmill infront of the TV? 

Even 20 mins a day will help get your motivation up again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah, i also know for a fact this helps. I mean i could almost put J-Lo out of bisness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Now it's getting more pettit. The'rs always a program that you like 2 watch, and you can step on the treadmill while watching


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 27, 2006)

I work out usually 2-4 times a week. I do 20-30 minutes of cardio. usually the elliptical machine, but sometimes the stair master. I do weights everytime I work out as well alternating days from upper body and lower body. I do sit-ups, push-ups and squats everytime I work out. I also swim once or twice a week for about 20+ minutes.

and recently i got a puppy, so i take her for alot of walks (and runs, she loves running and she's freakin fast!)


----------



## Tyester (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Ouch!! Careful there!

I must admit I am loving cable exercises right now. I was on a major plateau with my triceps and cable exercises fixed that fine and dandy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Turns out both arms are sore(first time back to crossovers in a long time) but they don't hurt so much after having a serious twinge? in my upper-middle back all day today.

And cable excercises are great, but don't rely to heavily on them. Free wieghts are still the best.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 25, 2006)

being that i'm a fitness consultant.. i LOVE to work out. plus the best gym in my city is only 3 blocks away from where I live! BONUS!

my work out is usually like this:

Monday: 1 hour of cardio. 45 minutes on either the elliptical at level 9 or 45 min run on the treadmill at 5.5 mph. then i will take a 5 min cool down on whichever machine i'm on. then for 10 minutes I will either go on a spinner bike on low intensity or the rowing machine at level 2. 
take 10 minutes to stretch. 
then i will work my arms, core and abs. i usually use dumbbells and a gymball or a cable cross over machine for my weights. for core i use the wobble boards and bosu ball. they are really fun!
then i stretch for another 10 minutes. usually after this i may go run 4 laps around the track for a light cool down. if i have time i'll go for a quick 5 min dip in the pool. that's the best part!!!

Tuesday: MOSTLY CARDIO DAY! 1 hour of cardio as above. alternating what i did the day before. stretch for 10 and i will usually skip on weights or just do core/abs. then stretch. then run and or swim. sometimes i skip that part as tuesday is really only a cardio day.

Wednesday: 1 hour of cardio. stretch for 10 minutes. Back/abs/core. stretch 10 minutes. run and swim. 

Thursday: MOSTLY CARDIO DAY. 1 hour of cardio..  stretch.. abs/core.. stretch.. and run/swim if i want. 

Friday: 1 hour cardio. stretch. Legs/abs/core. stretch. run/swim. 

saturday and sunday are usually my days off as i get plenty of cardio when i go out to the club and dance for 5 hours  sometimes i'll go on sunday and do a light cardio if i'm not too hungover. :b


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 15, 2006)

i take yoga 4 days a week and pilates 2 days a week then i get sundays off but i enjoy going to those classes.

Plus i think enjoying excercising is really important or youll just end up quitting and never doing it again.


----------



## ette (Aug 16, 2006)

3x a week of 45 minutes elliptical and 30 minutes bike.
1x a week or more personal trainer (which is like step ups, weight training, ab work, lunges, etc.)


----------

